# MS Office 2007 no more activated...



## Deleted member 110753 (Jan 19, 2016)

Hi Guys,

I have 5 workstations.
One of them was running properly an official MS Office 2007 under Win XP Sp3.
Recently I replaced the MB.
Office is no more activated and it is imposible to activate it by Internet or by phone.

Curiously, the Microsoft customer support told me it's not possible because XP is no more supported.

Are you aware of that?


----------



## Aquinus (Jan 19, 2016)

HiSpeed said:


> Curiously, the Microsoft customer support told me it's not possible because XP is no more supported.


That has been the case for a long time. Support for non-paying companies was discontinued since mid 2009 IIRC. Just a year ago, support for companies willing to pay for it even ended. Even businesses like hospitals are transitioning to 7 nowadays.


----------



## R-T-B (Jan 19, 2016)

Aquinus said:


> That has been the case for a long time. Support for non-paying companies was discontinued since mid 2009 IIRC. Just a year ago, support for companies willing to pay for it even ended. Even businesses like hospitals are transitioning to 7 nowadays.



But to refuse activation help on Office 2007?  Isn't that a supported product?


----------



## Deleted member 110753 (Jan 19, 2016)

The only solution seems to crack a licensed product, crazy !

Microsoft became a company of idiots !


----------



## Frick (Jan 19, 2016)

R-T-B said:


> But to refuse activation help on Office 2007?  Isn't that a supported product?



Probably only on XP. Which is ok to me.


----------



## qubit (Jan 19, 2016)

That doesn't make sense. Microsoft sells perpetual licences, so if they refuse to activate then they're going back on this which is illegal.

I reckon there's something else going on here.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jan 19, 2016)

R-T-B said:


> But to refuse activation help on Office 2007?  Isn't that a supported product?



Office 2007  is I think at the end of it's support, because 2010 is over in 2 to 3 years.


----------



## R-T-B (Jan 19, 2016)

rtwjunkie said:


> Office 2007  is I think at the end of it's support, because 2010 is over in 2 to 3 years.



Wikipedia says it's good until 2017 for basic support.


----------



## Aquinus (Jan 19, 2016)

Does 2007 even activate over the web? I thought that was added to 2010. It's been long enough where my memory is a bit flaky on the matter.


----------



## R-T-B (Jan 19, 2016)

Aquinus said:


> Does 2007 even activate over the web? I thought that was added to 2010. It's been long enough where my memory is a bit flaky on the matter.



It does.  So does 2003 for that matter (where it started I think).


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jan 19, 2016)

Yeah, october 10, 2017 extended support ends according to the MS support lifecycle page. Mainstream support ended in 2012.  So it must be because of XP.


----------



## Deleted member 110753 (Jan 19, 2016)

The support limit date is for bug fixing not for product activation !

I think Microsof not in line with the law !


----------



## alucasa (Jan 19, 2016)

Have you tried calling again and speak to a different agent? Sometimes, one agent will refuse but another will say different.


----------



## Deleted member 110753 (Jan 19, 2016)

No, it's late now in France but I intend to talk to a manager tomorrow...


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jan 19, 2016)

Frick said:


> Probably only on XP. Which is ok to me.



He only wants to activate, completely different than support, by that reckoning be shouldn't be able to reactivate xp either cause it's unsupported....


----------



## qubit (Jan 20, 2016)

NdMk2o1o said:


> He only wants to activate, completely different than support, by that reckoning be shouldn't be able to reactivate xp either cause it's unsupported....


I remember back in 2001 when XP launched, there were reports that Microsoft promised to remove product activation when XP become end of life likely by releasing a patch. I'm still waiting.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jan 20, 2016)

qubit said:


> I remember back in 2001 when XP launched, there were reports that Microsoft promised to remove product activation when XP become end of life likely by releasing a patch. I'm still waiting.



humm   that Torrent ? on that site ?  they say it does not need activation anymore 

PS  the included malware can be removed unlike 10


----------



## qubit (Jan 20, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> humm   that Torrent ? on that site ?  they say it does not need activation anymore
> 
> PS  the included malware can be removed unlike 10


Oh tsk, I'm talking about a legit version, lol. Thinking about it, I guess they want to keep activation running for now for a couple of reasons:

1 to approximately measure the size of the install base
2 as a discouragement to using it, especially if a phone activation is required after too many hardware changes, or moving it to a different computer


----------



## Deleted member 110753 (Jan 20, 2016)

I contacted a support manager and the situation is:

1. With all my hardware modifications, I reached the limit number of activation (8).
2. Microsoft is no more capable to force a new activation.
3. They suggested me to uninstall and reinstall Office in order to redo an activation.

This last point is not good for me because of the time required, specially with the online updates.
May be, I have only to delete the product key into the registry but Microsoft is not able to confirm.
Do you have an idea before I try to crack it?


----------



## micropage7 (Jan 20, 2016)

HiSpeed said:


> I contacted a support manager and the situation is:
> 
> 1. With all my hardware modifications, I reached the limit number of activation (8).
> 2. Microsoft is no more capable to force a new activation.
> ...


personally i dont its over the edge if you crack it since you buy it legally, but its better not do it
btw is that 2007 could run by serial number?


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jan 20, 2016)

HiSpeed said:


> I contacted a support manager and the situation is:
> 
> 1. With all my hardware modifications, I reached the limit number of activation (8).
> 2. Microsoft is no more capable to force a new activation.
> ...



Download an iso with all updates and use your serial.


----------



## Deleted member 110753 (Jan 20, 2016)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Download an iso with all updates and use your serial.


Where?


----------



## micropage7 (Jan 20, 2016)

HiSpeed said:


> Where?


just google it

office 2007 sp3 iso


or just skip updating, as long as you run it well

btw back to title. just use your serial and leave the update


----------



## Beertintedgoggles (Jan 20, 2016)

http://www.microsoft.com/office/downloads/

Try that link.  I can't get any further than the next screen that asks for the key


----------



## Deleted member 110753 (Jan 20, 2016)

Beertintedgoggles said:


> http://www.microsoft.com/office/downloads/


Requires to create an account...


----------



## Beertintedgoggles (Jan 20, 2016)

Yeah, I haven't found a way around that limitation.  I have a yahoo account linked to Microsoft but once it's installed you can "sign out" of the account from within the Office program (any of them) and then it behaves just like the old days.  Creating the account is free, just another inconvenience.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jan 20, 2016)

HiSpeed said:


> Requires to create an account...


and so?

btw ... why not use OpenOffice, https://www.openoffice.org/, or any other viable alternative ? it's not like office is the only one.
if i need a product like that instead of cracking a sh*tty one i use a open source one (always used OpenOffice since SUN days.)

edit
well i would like to concur on that statement, tho... only for Win Vista Win 8 (not 8.1) and Win 10


HiSpeed said:


> Microsoft became a company of idiots !


----------



## Deleted member 110753 (Jan 20, 2016)

As I don't want to waste my time with uninstall/reinstall for an hypothetical result (I don't understand how that will reset  the limit of 8), I intend to change the product key in a first step (https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/895456).

If that doesn't work again, I'll crack it...


----------



## Beertintedgoggles (Jan 20, 2016)

Good luck, I very much dislike the fact that all Microsoft sends anymore is a card with a website and an activation key.  It'd be awfully classy of them if they shipped it on a thumb drive.  At the very least, keep sending them on DVDs.


----------



## Deleted member 110753 (Jan 20, 2016)

Thanks for your help guys, I solved my problem...

Following the Microsoft advice, I suppressed my Office 2007...

But I replaced it by a more recent version...


As I said, these people are idiots...


----------

